# 20F-- late night thoughts



## idfwu (Oct 30, 2016)

To preface, I'm really fucking horny and super high right now. Never typed or told this to anyone really except for my abusive ex who used it against me kinda. Haha didnt mean to make it dark but LEMME TELL U A FEW THINGS about myself and what I'm thinking right now. This is actually just for me to record it for myself but also feedback might be insightful/helpful/hot. wow I didn't think I had any exhibitionist tendencies until now?? Cool cool. For those who may stumble upon this, I'm a 20 y/o college girl, 5'10", blonde (if that matters).

Being high, I had hella munchies and I feel super full and bloated and turned on right now-- probably why I'm typing this. I got to dangerous and unsafe levels of horny and so this is like chernobyl but with my fantasies. Here we gooo

Thoughts:

1. I just read a post somewhere that talked about a beautiful pair of "creamy thighs", and just wanted to s/o to that phrase. Thick, soft, beautiful thighs that just make you wanna touch and run your hands over their creamy surface. God damn. 

2. I love my heavy belly right now. I love the word belly oh my god it makes me think of teddy bears and firm round tummies that fold over a lil when you sit and look cute as fucking hell and soooo soft. I lost forty pounds this last year. In 90% of my life, this makes me happy and I'm glad about it. But my fucking kinky 10% loved being chubby ugh my pussy is honestly throbbing just thinking about it. A lot of FA/FFAs love the stretch marks that come with gaining weight but honestly I'm not super about it. Ok thats not maybe completely true, I was thinking earlier today that I kind of loved the healed ones I have around the tops of my hips, but thats abnormal and I think its just because I'm extra horny. But the extra padding and softness just feels so fucking nice and erotic-- I loved having thicker hips and a fatter ass. I think that the word 'plush' captures the feeling pretty well, I felt plump and pampered and sexy as fuck. I also like the phrase "well-fed"

3. scenario: i'm someones plump pet they fatten up. I kind of try to resist, but we both know that deep down I fucking love it and actually am becoming to indulge too often on my own. I want to look down over my plump breasts and perky little belly at their face as they eat me out and feel a little afraid, but mostly turned on. They grab my thick ass as they're fucking me in doggy, and comment on how much more cushion there is now that my ass is so much fatter, causing me to blush deeply as I accidentally moan.

4. My boyfriend is so fat I fucking love it so fucking much oh my god. This is my first time having fucking amazing sex and the thought of him turns me on so much. To get this out of the way, 90% of me cares for him very deeply, he is my best friend and I'm pretty sure I love him (we haven't dropped the "l-word" yet haha how middle-school but I hope u get it). He wants to lose weight and so I'm totally am 100% behind it because I care for his health and happiness. However, he's a horrible dieter and keeps not working out and overeats constantly-- I am making a genuine effort with him to change that-- but so bottom line he keeps gaining weight. But that KINKY FUCKING 10% OF ME thinks this is the hottest shit ever, he is approaching 300 pounds if he isn't there yet (he refuses to weigh regularly so its easy for him to delude himself that hes doing well when hes really not ughhh) but hes only now developing a cute little double chin and it fucking kills me guys. I love his face-- its so cute and his cheeks are so chubby I like to just grab his face and kiss it all over and he kinda screws up his face and its so chubby and cute so I continue kissing it. His belly is my favorite thing in the fucking world I love it I love it I love it. When we spoon and hes the big spoon, I can feel his huge soft belly press into my back and its great. 

5. Something about magic or sci-fi weight gain stories fucking get me. I thought about it a bit just now and I honestly have no clue why I like them so much. I thought it might be the helplessness aspect, but I'd go for an one that describes the physical changes of fattening up without a spell/substance that induces eating. I'm describing this poorly, but I like it better when the story isn't focused around eating, I'm more into the weight gain aspect, not that eating can't be hot too though. 

6. I wouldn't say that I fantasize abut fattening up my boyfriend exactly, but when we go out to a restraunt and he overeats it never fails to get me at least a little turned on, rather shamefully. I kind of wanted to tell him about my... interests and I half did-- when I indicated my embarassment, he texted back that it wasnt that bad, and that it "just sounded like you want to feed me until I can't move"-- a knife of arousal stabs through me every time I read that to myself. 

7. Also gotta show my love for the non-con fattening stories. They're super fucked up fantasies but super hot as long as they stay fictional.

8. Thick short women are my kryptonite. Huge tits and a perky plump, belly atop wide hips and thick, creamy thighs.

thats it for now-- more thoughts later??


----------



## fuelingfire (Oct 30, 2016)

Congratulations on your first Dimensions post.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 30, 2016)

Now this is an introduction!


----------



## Red Raven (Nov 15, 2016)

This is the most reddit-y post I've ever read on dims. Welcome!

I hope this outlet helps you with your thoughts!


----------

